# creeper gear kit for jd5310



## wjkrostek (Aug 31, 2013)

I' m hope someone out there has installed the kit and can tell me where it goes and how it works. Thanks for your time


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

If the creep speed kit is even remotely like the one Kubota installed on my M9000, it's not a at home install. Mine was a factory option, installed when the unit was built and entails a different sub case in the main gearbox for the gears and linkages. Not even a dealer installed option.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Aftermarket Creeper Gear Kit - Fits John Deere - LVB25153 - fits John Deere 5310 tractor (and other models). There's several different sources for these on the internet. There has to be instructions with it?


----------



## wjkrostek (Aug 31, 2013)

I saw that on the internet. but I don't see how it shfts . hope some one must of mounted one of these and will sing in here. Thanks for your time.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Call some of these sources and ask them how it shifts? Or if it shifts??


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

You can buy anything if you want to (you can even but the creep gear kit for the Kubota's if you want to) but none of them are 'plug and play' and I mean none of them.

Should have purchased a unit with it already installed (like how I bought mine).

Mine shifts via mechanical linkage integrated into the main gearbox shift linkage.

Have fun...


----------

